
Ask HN: What does the future of programming look like? - traverseda
There have been big paradigm shifts in computing before. What changes do you think are on the horizon? How do you <i>want</i> the future of computing to work?
======
traverseda
It looks to me like webassembly, and a standard multi-language bytecode VM, is
going to cause some big changes.

The cost of inter-process-communication is going to become significantly
cheaper for webassembly-interpreted languages. I expect to see libraries that
share remote _objects_ instead of just remote function calls. Sort of like
python's rpyc.

I'd like it if instead of writing a web service you simply exposed specially
written python/javascript/whatever objects over the web, where they could be
imported by your GUI or used as an API by someone else.

------
jstewartmobile
Babel. The tower, not the compiler.

Also, with Moore's law being over, special-purpose architectures may multiply
as rapidly as programming languages have.

